# Does ny baby chick have a rose comb?



## ChickenNewcomer (Feb 22, 2013)

His comb has developed slower than any of my others, and it looks deformed compared to there's. it's chick and bump and pokes out at the end. Is it a rose comb?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it looks fine not deformed.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree. Good luck!


----------

